

Antimatter might repel matter and be the cause of dark energy.. - scotty79
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-04-antimatter-gravity-universe-expansion.html

======
scotty79
I had idea that antimatter might repel normal matter many years ago but I
thought it was already conclusively experimentally tested because such test
should be easy enough. Just cool down some antiprotons with lasers and see if
they fall towards earth or in the opposite direcion.

Haven't anyone done this so far?

------
coffeenut
Woohoo, you mean all I need to do is carry around a 175lb antimatter backpack
and I can float free! ;)

